

Ask HN: Do I need to register a copyright? - chrisshroba

I&#x27;m trying to understand the laws around copyright, but none of the resources I&#x27;ve found have given me a very good answer.<p>If I create some work (a website, let&#x27;s say), I automatically have a copyright on it.  If I register that copyright, then that apparently helps a lot in the case of an infringement case.<p>But what if I don&#x27;t register the copyright.  What happens if someone copies my work?  Can I still take them to court?
======
dalke
Yes, you can still take them to court for copyright infringement.

[https://asmp.org/tutorials/enforcing-your-
rights.html](https://asmp.org/tutorials/enforcing-your-rights.html) seems
clear enough.

~~~
chrisshroba
Thank you very much for that link. It answered a lot of questions for me.

